# Sono caduta



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

:triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

non ti sei fatta male, spero


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste:


ti sei fatta male?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

sei caduta sul barattolo di nutella?

anche quello può far male!


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sei caduta sul barattolo di nutella?
> 
> anche quello può far male!


io nn la mangio la nutella 

cmq sono caduta sul marciapiede


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sei fatta male?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ti sei fatta male, spero


insomma.... mi sto bloccando 
caviglia, ginocchio e schiena


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste:


In tentazione, visto il forum? 

Mi spiace... l'importante è rialzarsi, e non farsi troppo male... le cadute, vere e figurate, accadono


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn la mangio la nutella
> 
> cmq sono caduta sul marciapiede


che ti sei fatta? Leso solo l'orgoglio o ti sei ammaccata?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> insomma.... *mi sto bloccando*
> caviglia, ginocchio e schiena


sei caduta sul fianco? La caviglia è gonfia?


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei caduta sul fianco? La caviglia è gonfia?


sono caduta da cretina.... ho storto la caviglia destra (credo che sia un po' gonfia)
e mi sono buttata a sinistra
così ora mi fa male la caviglia destra, il fianco sinistro, ho sbucciato il ginocchio sinistro (con constestuale rottura dei leggins), e mi fa male tutta la schiena


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn la mangio la nutella
> 
> cmq sono caduta sul marciapiede


ecco il momento del massaggio con l'olio caldo!

mi dispiace


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> In tentazione, visto il forum?
> 
> Mi spiace... l'importante è rialzarsi, e non farsi troppo male... le cadute, vere e figurate, accadono


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no no in tentazione no

per ora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ecco il momento del massaggio con l'olio caldo!
> 
> mi dispiace


stasera mi spalmo di arnica


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sono caduta da cretina.... ho storto la caviglia destra (credo che sia un po' gonfia)
> e mi sono buttata a sinistra
> così ora mi fa male la caviglia destra, il fianco sinistro, ho sbucciato il ginocchio sinistro (con constestuale rottura dei leggins), e mi fa male tutta la schiena


metti subito ghiaccio sulla caviglia e fasciala stretta, ma non troppo, per far circolare il sangue nel piede. Possibilmente con una benda elastica. E tieni il piede in alto.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sono caduta da cretina.... ho storto la caviglia destra (credo che sia un po' gonfia)
> e mi sono buttata a sinistra
> così ora mi fa male la caviglia destra, il fianco sinistro, ho sbucciato il ginocchio sinistro (con constestuale *rottura dei leggins*), e mi fa male tutta la schiena


Ah, ecco 
Poveraaaaa, fatti massaggiare con una crema adatta e passa tutto


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> metti subito ghiaccio sulla caviglia e fasciala stretta, ma non troppo, per far circolare il sangue nel piede. Possibilmente con una benda elastica. E tieni il piede in alto.


ma sono in ufficio


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ah, ecco
> Poveraaaaa, fatti massaggiare con una crema adatta e passa tutto


infatti stasera il tubetto di arnica farà una bruta fine


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> stasera mi spalmo di arnica


Tutte le volte invece di aRNica leggo aMica, faccio certe figure coi commenti ahah 

Mi spalmo addosso l'aMica :rotfl:


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Tutte le volte invece di aRNica leggo aMica, faccio certe figure coi commenti ahah
> 
> Mi spalmo addosso l'aMica :rotfl:


hahaha no no tranquillo, le donne nn mi piacciono


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma sono in ufficio


e vai a casa. Che ci stai a fare in ufficio con le braghe sbregate che tra un paio d'ore c'hai il piede come uno zampone e ti devono trasportare di peso?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> stasera mi spalmo di arnica


l'arnica è perfetta.


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e vai a casa. Che ci stai a fare in ufficio con le braghe sbregate che tra un paio d'ore c'hai il piede come uno zampone e ti devono trasportare di peso?


ma io sono attrezzata  ago e filo e per ora il buco l'ho tappato
e poi sono senza macchina


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> l'arnica è perfetta.


sono una gran consumatrice hahahahahaha tra botte e cadute sto sempre a spalmare


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sono una gran consumatrice hahahahahaha tra botte e cadute sto sempre a spalmare


fa talmente bene l'arnica che la puoi mettere anche in bocca.


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> fa talmente bene l'arnica che la puoi mettere anche in bocca.


se è una battuta nn l'ho capita


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se è una battuta nn l'ho capita


ad esempio se hai delle abrasioni gengivali interne puoi usare l'arnica.
voglio dire, è una pianta stupefacente.

o delle afte...cose di questo tipo


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma io sono attrezzata  *ago e filo *e per ora il buco l'ho tappato
> e poi sono senza macchina


per un attimo ti ho visto tipo Rambo. Comunque se hai preso anche solo una banalissima storta, la macchina col cavolo che riesci a guidarla, sicchè... Non fare l'eroina comunque. Se senti che il dolore aumenta vai a casa. L'arnica va benissimo, ma il ghiaccio limita il gonfiore. Non c'è nessuno che ti può andare a prendere una busta di ghiaccio secco in farmacia? Non ce l'hanno lì un kit di pronto soccorso?


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ad esempio se hai delle abrasioni gengivali interne puoi usare l'arnica.
> voglio dire, è una pianta stupefacente.
> 
> o delle afte...cose di questo tipo


ma veramente? su quella che ho io c'è scritto uso esterno


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma veramente? su quella che ho io c'è scritto uso esterno


perchè è la pomata per uso esterno a base di. Forse LDS parlava di un estratto o olio, non so, anche io ho sempre preso la pomata.


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per un attimo ti ho visto tipo Rambo. Comunque se hai preso anche solo una banalissima storta, la macchina col cavolo che riesci a guidarla, sicchè... Non fare l'eroina comunque. Se senti che il dolore aumenta vai a casa. L'arnica va benissimo, ma il ghiaccio limita il gonfiore. Non c'è nessuno che ti può andare a prendere una busta di ghiaccio secco in farmacia? Non ce l'hanno lì un kit di pronto soccorso?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:nn sono rambo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
però confido nella snodabilità delle mie caviglie
data da anni e anni di storte 
il ghiaccio secco ce l'hanno ma dici che mi serve?
ora son seduta ma ci ho camminato sopra un'ora


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma veramente? su quella che ho io c'è scritto uso esterno


si, veramente.

mia sorella ci ha scritto la tesi sull'arnica e sulle proprietà.
per 1 anno non ha fatto altro che collezionare sta cazzo di pianta che fra il resto richiede un permesso specifico per essere colta anche a livello di studio.

l'arnica ha una moltitudine di proprietà curative.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:nn sono rambo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> però confido nella snodabilità delle mie caviglie
> data da anni e anni di storte
> il ghiaccio secco ce l'hanno ma dici che mi serve?
> ora son seduta ma ci ho camminato sopra un'ora


io lo metterei e cercherei di tenere il piede in alto.


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io lo metterei e cercherei di tenere il piede in alto.


mi devo organizzare....
quanto in alto?


----------



## Stark72 (29 Settembre 2014)

stai invecchiando :carneval:


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> stai invecchiando :carneval:


sono già vecchia 


cmq la caviglia nn è gonfia
fa solo un po' male


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi devo organizzare....
> quanto in alto?



senti non fare l'eroina come me che dopo una storta si è fatta 8 ore in ufficio sui tacchi... la sera non camminavo, pronto soccorso (legamenti lesionati) e 40 giorni a casa con la fascia semirigida
ancora mi ricordo il cazziatone del dottore a PS


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> senti non fare l'eroina come me che dopo una storta si è fatta 8 ore in ufficio sui tacchi... la sera non camminavo, pronto soccorso (legamenti lesionati) e 40 giorni a casa con la fascia semirigida
> ancora mi ricordo il cazziatone del dottore a PS


ma io nn ho i tacchi 
e cmq la caviglia nn è gonfia 
quindi spero bene


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma io nn ho i tacchi
> e cmq la caviglia nn è gonfia
> quindi spero bene


Questa sera terapia del fretto e pomata con bendaggio non troppo stretto (lascia perde l'arnica) cuscino sotto il piede poi domani mattina valuti il da farsi ... da retta a uno stronzo


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Questa sera terapia del fretto e pomata con bendaggio non troppo stretto (lascia perde l'arnica) cuscino sotto il piede poi domani mattina valuti il da farsi ... da retta a uno stronzo


che t'ha fatto di male l'arnica?
ahahha terapia del freddo? allora basta tenere il piede scoperto
diventa gelido


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sono già vecchia
> 
> 
> cmq la caviglia nn è gonfia
> fa solo un po' male


mettiti il ghiaccio e tieni il piede in alto perche potrebbe gonfiarsi.poi vai al ps e fatti un rx per escludere fratture.se ti capita spesso potresti avere un danno ai legamenti tibio-peroneali


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

*metodo della nonna - mamma*

monta 3 albumi a neve ...belli montati e mettili a mo di nuovola sulla caviglia e lascia riposare mezz ora..


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mettiti il ghiaccio e tieni il piede in alto perche potrebbe gonfiarsi.poi vai al ps e fatti un rx per escludere fratture.se ti capita spesso potresti avere un danno ai legamenti tibio-peroneali


se avessi una frattura lo saprei 
nn starei qui da 3 ore bella tranquilla
ho avuto fratture e so il dolore che comportano 

la cosa dei legamenti però un po' mi fa pensare....
prendo spesso delle storte
ma ho sempre pensato che fosse perchè cammino con l'esterno del piede


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> che t'ha fatto di male l'arnica?
> ahahha terapia del freddo? allora basta tenere il piede scoperto
> diventa gelido


Se è una vera storta usa qualche rimedio più tosto, efferalgan (come antidolorifico) e ghiaccio senza però il contatto diretto col piede (usa uno strofinaccio altrimenti rischi l'ustione da freddo)


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> monta 3 albumi a neve ...belli montati e mettili a mo di nuovola sulla caviglia e lascia riposare mezz ora..


mia mamma me lo faceva sempre


nn ho uova in casa 

:rotfl:


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Se è una vera storta usa qualche rimedio più tosto, efferalgan (come antidolorifico) e ghiaccio senza però il contatto diretto col piede (usa uno strofinaccio altrimenti rischi l'ustione da freddo)


se voglio stare male prendo l'efferalgan 
il mio stomaco nn gradirebbe dei medicinali...


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se voglio stare male prendo l'efferalgan
> il mio stomaco nn gradirebbe dei medicinali...


Ok allora prendi le uova poi montale a neve e fai saltellando la danza della pioggia ... ma per tutti i sargassi è possibile che ... no lasciamo perde che è meglio. Dai retta alla Dottoressa Eratò e fai quel che ti dice ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mettiti il ghiaccio e tieni il piede in alto perche potrebbe gonfiarsi.poi vai al ps e fatti un rx per escludere fratture.se ti capita spesso potresti avere un danno ai legamenti tibio-peroneali


oh, finalmente sei arrivata, le ho dovuto fare la prescrizione io. Roba che rischio la galera


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ok allora prendi le uova poi montale a neve e fai saltellando la danza della pioggia ... ma per tutti i sargassi è possibile che ... no lasciamo perde che è meglio. Dai retta alla Dottoressa Eratò e fai quel che ti dice ...


negli ultimi 10 anni ho preso troppe medicine, il mio stomaco nn regge più


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se avessi una frattura lo saprei
> nn starei qui da 3 ore bella tranquilla
> ho avuto fratture e so il dolore che comportano
> 
> ...


probabilmente hai avuto qualche distorsione piu grave mal curata con lesione
dei legamenti e conseguente lassita cronica e insufficienza del collo del piede.A questo son dovute le distorsioni recidivanti.Ci vorrebbe cmq un rx e una visita ortopedica per verificarlo


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh, finalmente sei arrivata, le ho dovuto fare la prescrizione io. Roba che rischio la galera


ma tu sei bravissima cara Sbri!:up:


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> probabilmente hai avuto qualche distorsione piu grave mal curata con lesione
> dei legamenti e conseguente lassita cronica e insufficienza del collo del piede.A questo son dovute le distorsioni recidivanti.Ci vorrebbe cmq un rx e una visita ortopedica per verificarlo


Che Donna ... che Dottoressa ... :cooldue:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma tu sei bravissima cara Sbri!:up:


anni e anni di PS casalingo. a me ER me fa un baffo.


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> probabilmente hai avuto qualche distorsione piu grave mal curata con lesione
> dei legamenti e conseguente lassita cronica e insufficienza del collo del piede.A questo son dovute le distorsioni recidivanti.Ci vorrebbe cmq un rx e una visita ortopedica per verificarlo


a forza di prendere radiazioni mi verranno i superpoteri


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> a forza di prendere radiazioni mi verranno i superpoteri


Quelli non so ... però magari :simy: sai che avatar :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> a forza di prendere radiazioni mi verranno i superpoteri


e stati così. ...il punto è che al ennesima distorsione ti potresti fratturare il malleolo.
solo un consiglio eh? poi vedi tu.....metti l'emulgel nel frigo e non camminarci sopra e fatti un bendaggio per 2 settimane


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> senti non fare l'eroina come me che dopo una storta si è fatta 8 ore in ufficio sui tacchi... la sera non camminavo, pronto soccorso (legamenti lesionati) e 40 giorni a casa con la fascia semirigida
> ancora mi ricordo il cazziatone del dottore a PS


Quoto!

Pure a Elio capitò una storta qualche anno fa e continuò a camminare per Roma. 
Beh il giorno dopo manco riusciva ad alzarsi dal letto ed è dovuto rimanere a casa, poi ha dovuto usare le stampelle per un po'...

Fidati biri, fatte venì a prende, non ci camminare e comunque tanto, tanto ghiaccio!

Ah, l'arnica la uso anche io perchè comunque è una sostanza naturale e non un medicinale, però nel tuo caso direi che è meglio spalmarti di Voltaren...


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che Donna ... che Dottoressa ... :cooldue:


finalmente il mio lupetto! :kiss::kiss::ballo::ballo::ballo:


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Mi pare che tu sia più sfigata di me...


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anni e anni di PS casalingo. a me ER me fa un baffo.


:up:....sai che le mamme sono i migliori medici?


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

mi state facendo prendere paura


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi state facendo prendere paura


gli è che la caviglia è stronza. Più del ginocchio.


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli è che la caviglia è stronza. Più del ginocchio.


lo so
ma ci cammino abbastanza bene


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> finalmente il mio lupetto! :kiss::kiss::ballo::ballo::ballo:


Già ... ma quando il lupetto non c'è la ninfetta broccola


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Già ... ma quando il lupetto non c'è la ninfetta broccola


ma è per scherzare lupetto miol'unico che potrei
broccolare seriamente qui dentro sei tu....non resisto ai tuoi occhi magnetici:abbraccio:


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma è per scherzare lupetto miol'unico che potrei
> broccolare seriamente qui dentro sei tu....non resisto ai tuoi occhi magnetici:abbraccio:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ruffiana :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> monta 3 albumi a neve ...belli montati e mettili a mo di nuovola sulla caviglia e lascia riposare mezz ora..


Va bene, io ti porto l'alcool appena distillato, a 90°......metodo dell'internato......


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ruffiana :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non mi vuoi più?


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non mi vuoi più?


Scherzi? Se un'adorabile ruffiana (leggasi paracula) :bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo:


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Va bene, io ti porto l'alcool appena distillato, a *90°*......metodo dell'internato......


Se ti legge Oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Scherzi? Se un'adorabile ruffiana (leggasi paracula) :bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo:


:rotfl::updue::bacio::forza:


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :rotfl::updue::bacio::forza:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

Bel thread.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2014)

:up:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bel thread.


non so perché 
ma abbiamo avuto lo stesso 
pensiero...
flik ...flok


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> Pure a Elio capitò una storta qualche anno fa e continuò a camminare per Roma.
> Beh il giorno dopo manco riusciva ad alzarsi dal letto ed è dovuto rimanere a casa, poi ha dovuto usare le stampelle per un po'...
> ...


Esattamente

E le storte vengono sempre troppo sottovalutate


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bel thread.


quando darai una boccata in terra te, ne riparliamo


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Esattamente
> 
> E le storte vengono sempre troppo sottovalutate


quello sono d'accordo
ma so perfettamente che se andassi all'ospedale
dicendo che ho preso una storta le radiografie nn me le farebbero
nn me le volevano fare quando mi hanno tamponato
figurati per una caduta


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bel thread.


Di questo passo aspettiamoci i thread "Ustione anale a causa di abluzione intima con acqua bollente" e "Mi assento un attimo dal forum: devo pisciare".


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> metti subito ghiaccio sulla caviglia e fasciala stretta, ma non troppo, per far circolare il sangue nel piede. Possibilmente con una benda elastica. E tieni il piede in alto.


Il mio massaggiatore dice mai fasciare. Ghiaccio arnica alternati e gamba in alto. Più lo tieni immobile più tempo ci impiega a guarire


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Già ... ma quando il lupetto non c'è la ninfetta broccola


E tanto anche...guarda se non ci fossi io a controllarla staresti fresco. Dovresti davvero ringraziarmi


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> quello sono d'accordo
> ma so perfettamente che se andassi all'ospedale
> dicendo che ho preso una storta le radiografie nn me le farebbero
> nn me le volevano fare quando mi hanno tamponato
> figurati per una caduta


A me le hanno fatte per una distorsione al mignolo.
Però c'è da dire che era girato e avevo un grosso livido blu.
Non pensavo che fosse una frattura giusto perchè non mi faceva troppo male.

Tu urla dal dolore e rompi i coglioni, vedi che te fanno tutto...


----------



## zadig (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bel thread.


bello è dir poco.
Bisogna ammettere che è pure molto interessante.


----------



## Flavia (29 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Di questo passo aspettiamoci i thread "Ustione anale a causa di abluzione intima con acqua bollente" e "Mi assento un attimo dal forum: devo pisciare".


ti puoi assentare a patto che
prima della fine del 3d,
ti ricordi di tirare lo sciacquone

p.s: auguri a Biri


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Di questo passo aspettiamoci i thread "Ustione anale a causa di abluzione intima con acqua bollente" e "Mi assento un attimo dal forum: devo pisciare".


....caro ricordati di lavare le mani


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e vai a casa. Che ci stai a fare in ufficio con le braghe sbregate che tra un paio d'ore c'hai il piede come uno zampone e ti devono trasportare di peso?


infatti; io saro' un po' ipocondriaco, ma un giretto al pronto soccorso per far controllare che la caviglia sia a posto, lo farei...


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tanto anche...guarda se non ci fossi io a controllarla staresti fresco. Dovresti davvero ringraziarmi


Lo so e ti ringrazio ... ma come vedi non apprezza nemmeno gli omaggi floreali ... non so più che fare ... io che pensavo che ...


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

so che nn ve ne frega niente, ma io ve lo dico lo stesso
ieri sera ghiaccio (ho temuto che dovessero amputarmi il piede, era diventato nero)
e poi arnica e a letto senza fasciature (in fondo la caviglia nn era neanche gonfia)
ora sta bene, nn mi fa male, basta che nn ci cammino troppo


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> *so che nn ve ne frega niente*, ma io ve lo dico lo stesso
> ieri sera ghiaccio (ho temuto che dovessero amputarmi il piede, era diventato nero)
> e poi arnica e a letto senza fasciature (in fondo la caviglia nn era neanche gonfia)
> ora sta bene, nn mi fa male, basta che nn ci cammino troppo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> *so che nn ve ne frega niente*, ma io ve lo dico lo stesso
> ieri sera ghiaccio (ho temuto che dovessero amputarmi il piede, era diventato nero)
> e poi arnica e a letto senza fasciature (in fondo la caviglia nn era neanche gonfia)
> ora sta bene, nn mi fa male, basta che nn ci cammino troppo



perché pensi ciò?
mi fa piacere che si tratti solo di un livido e che non ci siano grossi danni

comunque, se posso darti un consiglio: immagino che tu non abbia molto tempo, non ce l'avevo nemmeno io..
però me lo sono preso per coltivare un'attività fisica discretamente intensa. 
rafforzare la muscolatura, le giunture e lo scheletro è un buon investimento per il futuro 
non trascurala come idea


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> so che nn ve ne frega niente, ma io ve lo dico lo stesso
> ieri sera ghiaccio (ho temuto che dovessero amputarmi il piede, era diventato nero)
> e poi arnica e a letto senza fasciature (in fondo la caviglia nn era neanche gonfia)
> ora sta bene, nn mi fa male, basta che nn ci cammino troppo


oh ma perchè non ce ne dovrebbe fregare nulla? ci siamo prodigate in consigli... Visto che poi peggiora?
La caviglia è stronza, il piede mooolto complicato.


----------



## Higgins (30 Settembre 2014)

Volevo dire che Biri è proprio gnocca! Altro che marines!! 

Auguri di pronta guarigione!


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché pensi ciò?
> mi fa piacere che si tratti solo di un livido e che non ci siano grossi danni
> 
> comunque, se posso darti un consiglio: immagino che tu non abbia molto tempo, non ce l'avevo nemmeno io..
> ...


il commento era riferito ad alcune risposte.... diciamo "ironiche"

mi devo organizzare per l'attività fisica
ho una palestra a 4 passi dall'ufficio e voglio iniziare ad andarci in pausa pranzo
purtroppo ho una situazione fisica un po' complicata e tante cose nn le posso fare
però di rinforzare la muscolatura ne ho bisogno


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh ma perchè non ce ne dovrebbe fregare nulla? ci siamo prodigate in consigli... Visto che poi peggiora?
> La caviglia è stronza, il piede mooolto complicato.


il piede l'ho anche rotto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sempre a destra poi... 
però ora sono a cecce e la caviglia si sta riposando


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Volevo dire che Biri è proprio gnocca! Altro che marines!!
> 
> Auguri di pronta guarigione!


marines?
cmq grazie


----------



## Higgins (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> marines?
> cmq grazie


sì sì è una citazione "colta" :rotfl:

 riferimento al 3d "tradire o non tradire" (credo si chiami) in cui Lizzi vanta di essere così gnocca che un gruppo di marines o cose del genere l'ha salvata dai cattivoni!


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> sì sì è una citazione "colta" :rotfl:
> 
> riferimento al 3d "tradire o non tradire" (credo si chiami) in cui Lizzi vanta di essere così gnocca che un gruppo di marines o cose del genere l'ha salvata dai cattivoni!


sì sì dopo avevo letto  avevano pure il rigonfiamento


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

ma io non ci scherzerei mica...dopotutto se ci fanno i film con certe scene, da qwuqalche parte le dovranno pur prendere....
ma che certe cose succedono solo nei film?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io non ci scherzerei mica...dopotutto se ci fanno i film con certe scene, da qwuqalche parte le dovranno pur prendere....
> ma che certe cose succedono solo nei film?


dici che ha preso spunto da un pornazzo?
i marines salvano la figona, spunta il rigonfiamento e parte la gang bang?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dici che ha preso spunto da un pornazzo?
> i marines salvano la figona, spunta il rigonfiamento e parte la gang bang?


ommadonna si si proprio cosi.....
la gang bang dei marines.....dimmi my darling....lo faresti anche tu se fosse stato un film>? io mi ci fionderei a capofitto:rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dici che ha preso spunto da un pornazzo?
> i marines salvano la figona, spunta il rigonfiamento e parte la gang bang?


Sembra La figlia del generale...


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sembra La figlia del generale...


In quel caso però più che salvarla la figona, la stuprano a sangue per una notte intera fino a quasi ucciderla.


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In quel caso però più che salvarla la figona, la stuprano a sangue per una notte intera fino a quasi ucciderla.


nn essere pignolo


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> so che nn ve ne frega niente, ma io ve lo dico lo stesso
> ieri sera ghiaccio (ho temuto che dovessero amputarmi il piede, era diventato nero)
> e poi arnica e a letto senza fasciature (in fondo la caviglia nn era neanche gonfia)
> ora sta bene, nn mi fa male, basta che nn ci cammino troppo


Cerca di appoggiare senza caricare. Una stampella può aiutarti. E poi piano piano carichi.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sembra La figlia del generale...


Piaciuto anche a te?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cerca di appoggiare senza caricare. Una stampella può aiutarti. E poi piano piano carichi.


ma nn ho bisogno delle stampelle, veramente


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In quel caso però più che salvarla la figona, la stuprano a sangue per una notte intera fino a quasi ucciderla.


Forse Lizzi non ha raccontato il resto... o si è addormentata durante la pubblicità :carneval:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Piaciuto anche a te?


Bello, e un grande Travolta. Anche se neanche lontanamente il miglior Travolta 

PS Adoro questa domanda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Bello, e un grande Travolta. Anche se neanche lontanamente il miglior Travolta
> 
> PS Adoro questa domanda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

